# New Rider from NJ



## JC85 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I never snowboarded or skied before in my life but I want to start snowboarding.
Does anybody know the best place for a true beginner in or around NJ to get lessons.

Thanks


----------



## stylez23 (Sep 16, 2012)

I started learning at Mountain Creek in Vernon, NJ

Never took lessons but had friends teach me on the bunny slope. Best time to learn is on a weekday otherwise you'll have to deal with the crowds.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 12, 2011)

I started at Campgaw in Mahwah. Tiny place, they have a conveyor belt for beginners, $36 on weekends
Ski Campgaw

A bit further, Belleayre is nice:
Belleayre Mountain - New York's Winter Snow Park


----------



## JC85 (Feb 10, 2013)

thanks for the info guys


anybody else with insight, feel free to post


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

Where in NJ are you?

The Poconos have plenty of places to learn at. I really learned at Shawnee and at the time Vernon Valley (now Mountain Creek). Biggest advice would be try to go on a weekday.. these mountains all get packed on the weekend.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I learned to ride at Elk Mountain, PA. They have one really wide open green run that's good for beginners. Plus, there's hardly anyone ever there. Even during the holidays.


----------



## JC85 (Feb 10, 2013)

SnowRock said:


> Where in NJ are you?
> 
> The Poconos have plenty of places to learn at. I really learned at Shawnee and at the time Vernon Valley (now Mountain Creek). Biggest advice would be try to go on a weekday.. these mountains all get packed on the weekend.


i'm in monmouth county ... poconos only about an hour and half away not that bad


----------

